# Make Money on Unneeded Gear



## shill9859 (Jan 20, 2009)

GearBox Sports, A new mountain sports consignment and closeouts store is seeking consignment of boats/boating gear. Consignors receive a 60% split. Located next to Costco in Gypsum. Look for ads here on Mountain Buzz, soon! (970) 777-GEAR (4327)


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Keep us informed. Gots some stuff to get rid of.


----------

